# Best code reader for diesel?



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

montr said:


> Anyone know if BMWhat Apps can register the battery?


This is what Parvis said in an email reply to me:



> ...there will be small updates coming here and there - the next bigger one will be in several weeks&#8230;
> 
> We need to get feedback about the current functions and what should be added in the future&#8230;
> 
> Like DPF regeneration, battery change coding, dashboard individual settings, and what codings for whatever model like TV during driving etc&#8230;


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> This looks great! I would like to know which wifi transmitter works best and fits inside the compartment in the 335d so that the plastic trim cover fits over it.


I would vote for this too. A thin BT adapter. Otherwise, might have to pull off the panel and unbolt the OBD2 header to push it back -- not a desireable solution for future diagnostics.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

quasimodem said:


> I would vote for this too. A thin BT adapter. Otherwise, might have to pull off the panel and unbolt the OBD2 header to push it back -- not a desireable solution for future diagnostics.


As I have an IOS device, not Android, I recently bought a OBD Wifi adapter, but I haven't tried it out yet. Since it will warm up a bit this weekend maybe I'll try it with the trial version of BWMHat.

As far as hiding it away, I will post a picture later, but it definitely will not allow the OBD cover to go back on. I currently let my BMS CAN tool stay in place all the time, and I snake the cord under my floor protector and back along the driver's door to the back seats floor. Then when I need to I can just reach back with my left hand and read/clear codes on the fly.

With this Wifi device I need to decide which one I will leave connected all the time. I imagine I will use it as my exception device and leave the CAN tool connected most of the time. But I may change my mind after I try the BMWhat app.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

335dFan said:


> As I have an IOS device, not Android, I recently bought a OBD Wifi adapter, but I haven't tried it out yet. Since it will warm up a bit this weekend maybe I'll try it with the trial version of BWMHat.
> 
> As far as hiding it away, I will post a picture later, but it definitely will not allow the OBD cover to go back on. I currently let my BMS CAN tool stay in place all the time, and I snake the cord under my floor protector and back along the driver's door to the back seats floor. Then when I need to I can just reach back with my left hand and read/clear codes on the fly.
> 
> With this Wifi device I need to decide which one I will leave connected all the time. I imagine I will use it as my exception device and leave the CAN tool connected most of the time. *But I may change my mind after I try the BMWhat app.*


You will.:thumbup:


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

I just bought the bluetooth dongle from the developers: I figured I don't want to waste time looking for one and their price is very reasonable. I look forward to receive it: one issue I run into with DIS is that it doesn't properly read the backpressure before the DPF... Also it's one of those geeky cool toy that I just can't leave without.

After sending an email asking info on features and functionalities they suggested to check on the forums for other suggestions. There are a couple things I've been using in the DIS in the past which I end up calling maintenance routines. They are basically a series of steps and actions taken in certain maintenance intances. Here's a few I've used:

*Bleeding the fuel system*: after changing the fuel filter on Diesel there's a routing that removes the air in the fuel line. First, with the engine off, it cycles the fuel pump to remove the bulk of the air. It then ask you to turn on the car and it increases the fuel rail pressure to remove any residual air. Not critical, but it doesn't let all the air get to the HPFP that never likes running dry

*xDrive reset*: after replacing the transfer case fluid, this routine resets the adaptation of the wet clutch that controls the xDrive. Not sure exactly what it does but when activated you can hear the servo on the TC moving. Again, not critical, but if it's there, why not use it

*Brake system bleeding* if for any reason air is introduced in the brake system before the ABS module, it's hard or impossible to properly purge the system. Examples include replacement of the master cylinder. This routine I've never actively used it, but it either activate the DSC pump or opens the ABS module so that air can properly be purged.

*Driver seat position reset* sometime when I'm cleaning the car I move the driver seat front and back all the way. In certain occasions I get a message in the iDrive saying that I need to reset the driver seat position. The owner's manual has a procedure to do it, but I can never get it to work. In DIS is a 1-click operations where the car automatically moves the driver seat back and forth to reset.

These are just some top of mind things I can think of since I've used them... Others may have more.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Greekboy,
I have the BT interface shown as V1.5 in BMWHat site (http://www.ivini-apps.com/bluetooth-obd-dongle.html). I am able to read the diagnostic codes but I do not get the engine parameters or do coding. Which BT interface do you use and how do you do the screen capture?
Thanks


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

montr said:


> Greekboy,
> I have the BT interface shown as V1.5 in BMWHat site (http://www.ivini-apps.com/bluetooth-obd-dongle.html). I am able to read the diagnostic codes but I do not get the engine parameters or do coding. Which BT interface do you use and how do you do the screen capture?
> Thanks


I use the Elm 327 and to screen cap on Android you need to hit power and the down volume button at the same time. For iOS it's power and home button.

Have you updated to the most current version of the app?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I download the app today. I will check if it is up to date.
My BT show ELM 327 like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Dia...&qid=1391306845&sr=8-4&keywords=obd+bluetooth
Is the one that you have?
Thanks for the tip on how to capture the screen.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

montr said:


> I download the app today. I will check if it is up to date.
> My BT show ELM 327 like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Dia...&qid=1391306845&sr=8-4&keywords=obd+bluetooth
> Is the one that you have?
> Thanks for the tip on how to capture the screen.


Nope. Mine looks like this:

Link


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a thin OBD2 relocation cable:

http://www.simplesolutions-uk.com/products/tracking/tracking-accessories/obdii-500mm-extension-cable-low-profile-connectors-mt3050-mt3

Has anybody tried one of these or another similar one? If so, does it allow the OBD2 cover to be returned to the kick panel? Where did you get it and how much did it cost?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like a new update for the BMWhat app. Says new engine parameters have been added but not sure if that includes our cars too.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

quasimodem said:


> Here is a thin OBD2 relocation cable:
> 
> http://www.simplesolutions-uk.com/p...nsion-cable-low-profile-connectors-mt3050-mt3
> 
> Has anybody tried one of these or another similar one? If so, does it allow the OBD2 cover to be returned to the kick panel? Where did you get it and how much did it cost?


There are low profile right angle cables on amazon for about $10. You could stick the actual transmitter in the panel on the side of the dash (accessible when door open)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

What a joke. Just tried ver 9.25 and now my parameters won't work.I get a message telling me I need the developer's adapter.

Sent him this email message:



> Hey Parvis,
> 
> Just updated to 9.25 and my engine parameters don't work now. Why would you code out my BT module so that I'm forced to buy yours?
> 
> ...


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> What a joke. Just tried ver 9.25 and now my parameters won't work.I get a message telling me I need the developer's adapter.
> 
> Sent him this email message:


Same for me. That may explain it. When I tried my BT OBD adapter few weeks ago, it appeared that everything was OK. So I decided to buy the App this weekend (V9.23) and I then discovered that my adapter is not good anymore.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

montr said:


> Same for me. That may explain it. When I tried my BT OBD adapter few weeks ago, it appeared that everything was OK. So I decided to buy the App this weekend (V9.23) and I then discovered that my adapter is not good anymore.


This is his reply. I'm going to ask for a refund back. Gonna stir the pot:



> Hi John
> 
> I did not code out any specific module - but the issue is that some just had so many faults in the background that I had to filter out those again that create trouble with the ECUs due to too many faults.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been driving with the engine parameters on for two weeks without any issues whatsoever. This sounds like a cash grab to me. :rofl:


----------



## Thirdy (Jul 9, 2007)

I was about to get the BMWHAT but after reading this I am not going to buy it. For $59 then he'll try to sell his own obd is a ripoff. All you have to do if he is not gonna refund is just give him a review at itunes or playstore. And it is good you brought it up here before others buy the app. It is somehow unsafe to use this app then if he (developer) himself admitted that it might be unsafe using while driving and tried to blame it on the obd bluetooth adapter being used ("Now again I had feedback from users that the cars even stopped running in certain cases which is quite dangerous while driving – since many users monitor the parameters during driving!" - quoted from the developer) :thumbdwn: :nono:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thirdy said:


> I was about to get the BMWHAT but after reading this I am not going to buy it. For $59 then he'll try to sell his own obd is a ripoff. All you have to do if he is not gonna refund is just give him a review at itunes or playstore. And it is good you brought it up here before others buy the app. It is somehow unsafe to use this app then if he (developer) himself admitted that it might be unsafe using while driving and tried to blame it on the obd bluetooth adapter being used ("Now again I had feedback from users that the cars even stopped running in certain cases which is quite dangerous while driving - since many users monitor the parameters during driving!" - quoted from the developer) :thumbdwn: :nono:


Yep. The funniest part is the "!" point at the end of the message as if to say "you need my adapter to see the parameter functions working!":rofl:


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Recommend to him to have a user setting to "ignore fault codes" if he wants to claim safety. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

taibanl said:


> Recommend to him to have a user setting to "ignore fault codes" if he wants to claim safety.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


He's already ignored my last two emails when I pointed out that my car ran fine for the last two weeks as I drove it with the engine parameters on. In my second email I asked for a refund.:rofl:

I just find it amusing that my BT module was fine over that time span and now it suddenly isn't.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

kjelly said:


> What's special/significant about the parameter function? Are iOS users missing anything by not having it?


Check out post #15 in this topic. It's just a great feature where you can apply any 6 engine parameters that you want and monitor them, even as you're driving.

It really comes down to whether or not that feature matters to you.


----------



## kjelly (Sep 29, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Check out post #15 in this topic. It's just a great feature where you can apply any 6 engine parameters that you want and monitor them, even as you're driving.
> 
> It really comes down to whether or not that feature matters to you.


Seems like a deal breaker for me, if I can't monitor selected parameters. Might as well stay with my ScanGauge...

Parvis should just offer two versions of the iOS app, one for older and one for newer BMWs (with more functionality).


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Parvis is going to be adding some more parameters for our cars in his next update. Has the group buy for the adapters fizzled out?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> Parvis is going to be adding some more parameters for our cars in his next update. Has the group buy for the adapters fizzled out?


I have the BMWhat on my Android tablet. I am ready to buy the BMWhat BT OBD adapter. I think the problem is the logistic on how to buy.

BTW, I contacted Parvis 2 weeks ago on how to buy it. He recommended bank transfer fund. I prefer PayPal, much easier to do for me.
Thanks


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Parvis had told me before that you can use PayPal as well.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice read. Valuable information. Thanks


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I received the BMWhat OBD adapter, shipping from Germany took a while. BMWhat list all the code in one list; fault codes (trigger SES light) and shadow codes (do not trigger SES light). When you take your car to the dealer, they take action on fault codes and ignore shadow codes. Shadow codes come and go. A shadow code become a fault code if the fault persist for a number of time or mileage.

When I had a SES light, I read the codes using BMWhat. I got 3 codes but I did not know which code is turning the SES light ON. I had to connect my PC with the USB OBD cable and start BMWLogger to find out that I have 1 fault code and 2 shadow codes. The shadow codes were unrelated to the fault code.

I mentioned this problem to Parvis. He said he will look at it (adding the qualifier to the code) but at this time it is not his priority.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Very informative


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Resurrecting an old thread to see if BMWhat is still the best code reader or is there a better mouse trap. Appreciate comments from users as I am ready to pull the trigger on a code reader for my two X5's.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

What should I use if I don't have idrive or Bluetooth? Do I plug something in that I can access with an app? Need to know how many miles until CBU...


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

if and when this app can do a f series then I'll purchase the app.


----------



## apollo (May 7, 2007)

finnbmw said:


> Resurrecting an old thread to see if BMWhat is still the best code reader or is there a better mouse trap. Appreciate comments from users as I am ready to pull the trigger on a code reader for my two X5's.


Yes its an awesome app mate, you will not regret buying it!


----------



## apollo (May 7, 2007)

Wannabe32 said:


> What should I use if I don't have idrive or Bluetooth? Do I plug something in that I can access with an app? Need to know how many miles until CBU...


You don't require bluetooth built into the car, the bluetooth is built into the BMWhat dongle which plugs into the OBD port. You do require a Android or IOS device.


----------

